# melted milk froth



## bibi_exclusive

i need to translate "mousse de lait" for a cake desciption

is "melted milk froth" correct?


----------



## franc 91

why would it be melted?


----------



## bibi_exclusive

i dont know!! hahah 
so i should say "milk froth"?


----------



## sound shift

I don't know. We use the word "mousse" in English, but we also say "froth" and "foam". Where does "mousse de lait" appear in the description? Is it the name of the cake? Is it an ingredient? Please give us as much information as you can. A complete sentence in French would be useful too.


----------



## bibi_exclusive

its the composition of the cake, 

_Three chocolates combination on a​​​​​__ milk froth and soft_​_
biscuit
_


----------



## sound shift

You said that you are translating from French to English. Please give us the original French.


----------



## bibi_exclusive

melange aux trois chocolats, sur un coussin de biscuit fondant à la mousse de lait


----------



## franc 91

well it's the biscuits that are fondant dans ce cas, non?


----------



## bibi_exclusive

yes!! the biscuit is "fondant" 
but the probleme is that i dont know if the biscuit is made with some milk froth or if there is some milk froth ON the biscuit

what would be the 2 translation for those 2 differentes recipes?


----------



## bibi_exclusive

nobody has an idea?


----------



## Caravage

Hello,

Je fais une proposition de traduction :

- Melange aux trois chocolats, sur un coussin de biscuit fondant à la mousse de lait 

_- Three chocolates fondue on soft biscuit base and milk froth _

_Mais un anglophone doit dire si ça fonctionne._
​


----------



## The Prof

Could it just be poor punctuation, with both 'fondant' and 'à la mousse de lait' really describing the three-chocolate mixture, and _not_ the biscuits?

Maybe not, as mixture is feminine, and fondant is masculine!

Is it possible to make a mousse with biscuits in it?


----------



## Caravage

Dans :
*Melange aux trois chocolats, sur un coussin de biscuit fondant à la mousse de lait*, il est clair que à la mousse de lait se rapporte à biscuit fondant.
 Sinon on dirait :
*Melange aux trois chocolats à la mousse de lait sur un coussin de biscuit fondant* 

Moi, j'imagine 3 étages :
- base style génoise
- mousse de lait sur la génoise
- au-dessus nappage au trois chocolats

Bibi, does it seem right ?


----------



## bibi_exclusive

Yes its possible if the mousse is just an ingredient of the biscuit that makes it "fondant"

could i say:
Three chocolate mix on a melting biscuit with milk froth?
or
Three chocolate mix on a melting milk froth biscuit?
or 
Three chocolate mix on an milk froth melting biscuit?


----------



## Dunedain

vous m'en mettrez 3 boîtes !... 
je ne peux me prononcer qu'après dégustation !

(sinon ok avec Caravage)


----------



## bibi_exclusive

Caravage, i'm not even sure about that "milk froth" i dont know how is that cake i just have that description on the menu

I need to talk to the Chef but i cannot reach him, 

But i think that you are right, the mouss should be on the biscuit and the chocolate on the top


----------



## The Prof

I don't think that we can really be talking about 'milk froth' here in English. I am fairly certain that we are going to have to use the word 'mousse' instead.

What I am picturing is a sort of creamy mousse / biscuit mixture as the base, then the chocolate micture on top of that, but obviously that's just a guess.

What do other English speakers think?


----------



## Caravage

On n'a toujours pas de validation d'un anglophone sur une des formulations.
C'est plutôt à eux de dire ce qui les fait le plus rêver !
Come on, wake up !!
Cela dit, je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec l'adjectif "melting", "soft" me paraît mieux.


----------



## The Prof

Caravage said:


> On n'a toujours pas de validation d'un anglophone sur une des formulations.
> C'est plutôt à eux de dire ce qui les fait le plus rêver !
> Come on, wake up !!
> Cela dit, je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec l'adjectif "melting", "soft" me paraît mieux.


 
Milk froth? Personnellement, je ne crois pas!  Plûtot 'mousse'.

Et pour 'fondant' je propose 'creamy'.


----------



## Caravage

_Three chocolates fondue on creamy biscuit base and milk mousse ?_

ça vous parle sur un menu, les anglophones ?

Why not
_Creamy biscuit with milk mousse and three chocolates fondue_

??????????????


----------



## bibi_exclusive

ok i think i got it thanks to all of you :

Three chocolate mix on a creamy biscuit with milk mousse

can i have a confirmation of a native??


----------



## The Prof

Mais je crois que c'est le coussin qui est fondant, pas forcément les biscuits eux-mêmes.
Bibi a raison: il faut qu'elle parle au chef pour qu'il fournisse les éclaircissements nécessaires.


----------



## Dunedain

et il doit nous envoyer des échantillons ! (j'insiste)


----------



## The Prof

bibi_exclusive said:


> ok i think i got it thanks to all of you :
> 
> Three chocolate mix on a creamy biscuit with milk mousse
> 
> can i have a confirmation of a native??


 
Ca pourrait marcher. Et si on changeait l'ordre des mots, pour mettre 'fondant' avec 'milk mousse'?

_Three chocolate mix on a creamy milk mousse with biscuit base._

Mais il vaudrait mieux que tu parle avec le chef (et oui, qu'il nous envoie des échantillons, Dunedain ) !


----------



## Caravage

Oserais-je répondre à Prof qu'il semble que le coussin soit en biscuit ?

J'ajouterais peut-être la chose suivante à la propo de Bibi :
_Three chocolate mix on a creamy biscuit base with milk mousse_

Franchement, j'ai traduit pas mal de recettes de l'anglais vers le français, et ça m'a l'air acceptable, cette description.

Attendons toujours anglophone désireux de valider ou d'amender les propositions !!!

Il ne faudra pas oublier d'envoyer ses échantillons à Dunedain !!! Il semble vraiment intéressé.


----------



## bibi_exclusive

bibi_exclusive said:


> melange aux trois chocolats, sur un coussin de biscuit fondant à la mousse de lait


 
En effet le cousin est en biscuit comme l'indique la description du gateau! 

Mais je n'ai pas traduit le mot cousin parce que je ne penses pas que ça se dise en anglais.


----------



## bibi_exclusive

AND THE WINNER IS :

_Three chocolate mix on a creamy biscuit base with milk mousse_

_thank you everybody it was a nice thread!!! _


----------



## Caravage

Sounds delicious !!!!!!!!!!!
Doesn't it Dunedain ?


----------



## Dunedain

I die for it ! j'en suis malade !
surtout que c'est Carême ! vade retro bibi Satanas !


----------

